# Greenwood Reservoir



## ml4141 (Oct 6, 2006)

Has anyone ever fished the Greenwoods Reservoir in the UP? I fished it a cple times caught some good size Pike, one 36. Has anyone done any good there?


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I fished a decent sized reservoir in the UP almost 30 years ago and that name does sound familiar. Where is this reservoir that you are mentioning.


----------



## ml4141 (Oct 6, 2006)

Its near Ishpeming.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

yes greenwood is quite interesting...a personal favorite of mine....i've taken walleye to 7 1/2 lbs...and they are the deepest black gold in color..the pike are legendary....the crappie grow large..others species are less prominent, but exist in reasonable numbers...once leaving the launch area, scooting behind a point or island..it almost has the feel of a canadian fly-in type lake...we generally hit that body of water a couple of times every year. it has replaced fletchers as our favorite place to hunt inland trophy pike!


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Sounds like the one. We were up there on a one week vacation and the launch site was recommended by the local Chamber of Commerce. They even called the DNR while I was in the office and got more info for me. Lot of pike, and nice sized ones. And, the crappie fishing was phenomenal. I caught them right and left, up and down, just non-stop for days on end.


----------



## jswensen (May 30, 2007)

I have been fishing at greenwood a few times and have had marginal sucess for small pike. I have just started trying to target walleye and I was wondering if anyone had any advice on where to fish at greenwood and what baits/lures and patterns to fish. Thanks any advice helps. Happy trails, jake


----------



## 'Eye'll catch another (Mar 17, 2007)

Greenwood is my FAVORITE UP lake. The pike are great and the walleye are too! Bro in law took 42incher there 4 years ago. I love fishing the lake with smelt under a bobber, and the ever trusty white spinnerbait. Looking forward to getting there this year. Hoping sometime in August or September. I do however think that opening weekend in May is the best, although the weather can be bad then. Just my .02


----------



## thecanoeman (Jun 6, 2007)

We'll be there next week, I'll let you know how we do when we get back.
I went ice fishing there in February and caught some average pike and a couple of decent Walleyes.


----------

